# Deer Processing help?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

As this will be my first deer hunting trip this year I am looking for information on where to get my deer processed. I live in Fargo and have heard of a place in either Dilworth or Glyndon. I would not mind driving 20 miles or so to take it to someone that comes recommended. I am looking for a good sausage and cut-up place. One where you get YOUR deer back and no hair in the meat.uke:

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks,

Dave


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Weber Meats In Renolds ND in About January. So you get your meat back, soon and it's yours not someone who gut shot a deer and didn't clean the meat up good.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So bone out and bring just the meat. W/O the Hair.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hang the deer in your garage for a couple of days...your wife and neighbors will be impressed and you will age the meat a little. Skin and debone yourself...you never know how many pieces of those backstraps wind up not in your possession. It's not hard. Take meat with carcass tag to a processor of your choice. This is a little further away but I use Edgeley Meats....they get you deer processed FAST usually a couple of weeks and they do the best sausage(summer, german, and frying that I've had) They will also make dried meat and anything else you want. You can make this into a couple of hunting trips.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What is the best place in or near Bismarck/Mandan?


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

I live in Fargo and I brought my deer to Enderlin,ND. They have a bunch of different ways to make it and its some of the best deer meat i've ever tasted. I'm definately going there again this year.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i took my bow kill to enderlin. Very nice people, many differant ways to slice and dice it up. Pretty reasonable, 65 for cut and wrapping.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I have heard a lot of good things about the one in Casselton. My family and I plan to butcher our deer and then have the butcher make deer sticks and sausage. We will make our own summer sausage and deer jerky.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

personally had bad luck at the mhd one. Do it yourself I dont trust any of them anymore for that matter


----------

